# Its bigger than I thought!!!



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Today I took delivery of my new Mazzer Super Jolly and it's big. Quite a bit bigger than I thought it was going to be. I think it will take a while to get used to it. I have not attached the hopper as I'm trying to come to terms with what I've done and seriously doubting whether I should have gone for the Mazzer Mini instead!! I know the grinding is better but heck! I will see how I get on. The theory is this grinder should last me a lifetime.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

For a moment I thought you meant the cherub!!

Did you order yours on Friday?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep..they big!







will definitely last though

I think a lot of people run them without a hopper (a mini hopper will fit apparently)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Since a tamper fits in the neck so well, and the neck holds a good dose of beans... The hopper is almost unnecessary in the home environment


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If size is more of a factor than grind quality and you think the Jolly is big, be glad you didnt get a Royal/Robur!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Yep, I did. Just hoping the two will look good together.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't forget to update your signature


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

You had any word on when yours is arriving?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

No word, as yet. Think it will be next week now.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Hmmm watch this space... It was suggested to me that mine was on the test bench on Monday, so had expected it to be sent out this week


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> If size is more of a factor than grind quality and you think the Jolly is big, be glad you didnt get a Royal/Robur!


That's what I was thinking. I remember a pic from Luke (lookseehear) with his SJ next to the Royal









sandkyt, I think you'll get used to it. I think I thought the same when I got mine. I am just thankful now that it does the job well enough and I don't need something even bigger. I'm not sure I'd feel the same if I had a mini.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you, I am really hoping its just "first night nerves" and I will feel different once I really get to put it to its paces.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just a warning that I ran over 2kg of beans through my SJ new burrs to season them and that didn't get the job done.

You'll need a fair amount of stale coffee to run through the new burrs to blunten the edges so that they will grind consistently.

Then it should be happy grinding for a few years at least









Pictures?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> If size is more of a factor than grind quality and you think the Jolly is big, be glad you didnt get a Royal/Robur!


Hear hear! My Royal arrived on a pallet that only just fit through the front door!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mini next to SJ, next to Royal is like grinder-russian-dolls


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I am already thinking of taking off the doser but what would I put in its place to help the grinds on their way? Does anyone have any suggestions or pictures they could post to assist?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

in general people just put the beans in the neck of the mazzer and put a tamper on top (58mm tamper fits exactly) to stop the beans flying aroud


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

sandykt said:


> I am already thinking of taking off the doser but what would I put in its place to help the grinds on their way? Does anyone have any suggestions or pictures they could post to assist?


I was obsessing about making a doserless mod for my SJ but after many hours spent looking through forums the general consensus is that dosers are great at breaking up clumps and, if kept clean, do most of the work of distribution for you.

You'll want to do a few mods to your doser however such as taking off the finger guide, taking off the top sweeper section and the shiny dosing plate thing that sits above the exit chute of doser.

I then also removed the bottom washer from underneath the main sweeping part so that it sits closer to the bottom of the doser and doesn't leave lots of grinds untouched.

You'll then want to do an exit chute mod such as the schnozzer mod. All of these mods are easily google-able (most are on home barista). Without these mods the doser isn't very friendly towards single dosing as it can retain several grams of ground coffee between shots.

If you are unsure about any of these just ask


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you, this sounds very "technical" so I probably will contact you at some point to ask more questions!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just to say I feel a bit better about the SJ tonight. I've ground 250g of beans tonight - they have not gone to waste as someone in work as me to grind some beans for their cafeteiere (I think I've spelt that right!).

I'm going to do some mods as recommended and I think I have made the right choice. Going to buy some "cheap supermarket beans" at the weekend to season the burrs.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hope this works!!

Picture of Mazzer SJ, tray still has protective film on it. Purchased a jam funnel to act as a hopper and I think it works!

I have put 3 bags of 250g beans through to get used to the grinder.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Now we just need a new machine!! Surprised it takes so long to receive them


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

All good things come to those who wait! For me, its another weekend with no machine at all. Fingers crossed, this time next week, I will be dialling in and playing to my heart's content.

I purchased a brush from my local kitchen shop to clean the inside of the grinds away from the inside of the machine. Unfortunately I used it whilst the grinder was on and I've lost half of the bristles so I need to make sure I get those out before I start grinding!! It could only happen to me!


----------

